

Music to Listen to While Coding - ebilgenius
http://zach-adams.com/2014/05/music-to-listen-to-while-coding

======
wabbawabbe
Good picks, love Tycho. Subscribed to your spotify list.
[http://www.musicforprogramming.net/](http://www.musicforprogramming.net/)
(seen here a few times) is also a good list of dev tunes

